
Why Are Our Most Important Teachers Paid the Least? - artsandsci
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/09/magazine/why-are-our-most-important-teachers-paid-the-least.html
======
jhokanson
Does anyone know what the tuition is for the Abbott preschool program that is
mentioned in the article? My impression has always been that one of the
reasons that teachers get paid so little is that class sizes are relatively
small (e.g. 4 infants per teacher in NC). I personally think preschool
teachers are not paid enough but I'm curious how Abbott is able to pay their
teachers so much.

